# Bicep Thickening



## masstastic (Feb 18, 2005)

I am currently struggling to add real thickness to my bicep. They look great when viewed from the side but slim when viewed from the front. I have begun to add hammer curls in there, but does anyone have any suggestions or stategies for adding real thickness to the bicep.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

standing straight barbell curls if ur wrists can take are excellent mass buildeers imo


----------



## masstastic (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for your response Dirty Barry

Why are straight bar better than EZ bar? Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

well i find that the EZ bar because of the angle it puts ur wrists at puts alot of strain on the forearm and bracili(massive sp ) not the biciep... straight bar isolates the biciep more i found


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

if u want to add thinkness to ur bicep id do low reps of high weight hammer curls and also do some work forearms that will thicken ur bicep too try doing 3 x 10 of close grip hammer curls. there should be a bar in the gym for it


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Straight bar - inner head

E-Z bar - outer head


----------



## masstastic (Feb 18, 2005)

dk246 said:


> if u want to add thinkness to ur bicep id do low reps of high weight hammer curls and also do some work forearms that will thicken ur bicep too try doing 3 x 10 of close grip hammer curls. there should be a bar in the gym for it


What are close grip hammer curls? I'm not sure my gym has one of those bars. Can you explain what the bar looks like please?


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Think...

... Two sides of the arm (triceps make up 2/3 of the thickness by the way)

... POF - Positions of Flexion

Barbell curls + Preacher curls + Reverse Curls

Slight Decline Skull crushers + Overhead triceps french press + Rope Tricep pressdowns

try it, hey mikey he likes it


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Seated concentration curls do it for me, remember to curl all the way, including wrist movement, and hold then tense for a second before letting go slowly. That'll give you some serious width on those biceps!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You guys could always post your journals at any time.:cool:


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

Hammer curls.

MP.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Majesticpower said:


> Hammer curls.
> 
> MP.


Do you think you could have thrown in some adjectives?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Strait bar and hammer curls.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> Think...
> 
> ... Two sides of the arm (triceps make up 2/3 of the thickness by the way)
> 
> ...


That pretty much covers it.


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

winger said:


> Do you think you could have thrown in some adjectives?


Sure..

Remember to keep good form! 

MP.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Majesticpower said:


> Sure..
> 
> Remember to keep good form!
> 
> MP.


Good advice........


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

masstastic said:


> What are close grip hammer curls? I'm not sure my gym has one of those bars. Can you explain what the bar looks like please?


looks something like this (excuse the drawing not my best  )

777.bmp


----------



## Noodlenex (Nov 10, 2004)

What the hell is that.... oh wait is it one of those magic eye doobries....

........

wait.............

..........

nah I don't see it

Is it supposed to be; all the weights in the middle of the bar and your hands grip the outside?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Majesticpower said:


> Sure..
> 
> Remember to keep good form!
> 
> MP.


Lol, that is funny Majestic. 

How is that newborn? Babies are the best. Dont you just love them? Best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

Noodlenex said:


> What the hell is that.... oh wait is it one of those magic eye doobries....
> 
> ........
> 
> ...


other way around m8


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

even i know what that is


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

straight bar curls, as everyone else has said, if your wrists can take it, and lift heavy, but with good form, a bit of body language in a movement isnt going to kill you but keep it tight and heavy and they will develop eventually.


----------



## jim1436114501 (Mar 20, 2005)

one arm preacher curls are the best but when you do it dont go all the way down because you get bad elbows also make sure you feel both the inner and outer head doing the work together by keeping your arm straight.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

rich81 said:


> straight bar curls, as everyone else has said, if your wrists can take it, and lift heavy, but with good form, a bit of body language in a movement isnt going to kill you but keep it tight and heavy and they will develop eventually.


Spot on mate!

Straight bar curls. One of Arnolds favorites.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

winger said:


> Spot on mate!
> 
> Straight bar curls. One of Arnolds favorites.


hmm id agree but i always get a pump in my foreams-wrists doing straight bar, and they really ache the next day, that cant be good for bicep development


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carnivore said:


> hmm id agree but i always get a pump in my foreams-wrists doing straight bar, and they really ache the next day, that cant be good for bicep development


They hurt me too. But you cant beat the raw lifts. IMO.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

what part of the head does alternate dumbell curls work out?


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> what part of the head does alternate dumbell curls work out?


That question is a little bit broad G1, it depends entirely on how you perform them!! if you do alternate hammer curls the brachialis, if you supinate your wrists during the movement you bring in both bicep heads and the brachialis. without any supination and the palms facing up the emphasis is on the bicep heads alone.


----------

